# What aquarium magazine do you subscribe too?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I currently subscribe to aquarium fish international and i am trying to convince my parents to get me tfh.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> I currently subscribe to aquarium fish international and i am trying to convince my parents to get me tfh.


I used to subscribe to Aquarium Fish International, received the subscription as a gift. AFI is a great magazine but, I changed my subscription to TFH. TFH has 3 columns now related to plants and there are more pictures. Photography is another hobby of mine.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

TFH pour moi.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been a subscriber to TFH for years. Occasionally I'll pick up an "Aquarium" at a local shop.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i was just looking on amazon for TFH and a years subscription cost 40 bucks..... cost only 28 on TFH Web site. I paid 15 bucks for my subscribtion for one year and the mag is okay but i would like to see more articles about common aquarium animals or plants not just odd ones. thanks for replys


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the Aquatic Gardeners Association are personal fav mags!


----------

